

Guys Like This Could Kill Google Glass Before It Ever Gets Off the Ground - pskotarczak
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/05/inherent-dorkiness-of-google-glass/

======
headShrinker
While I agree that if the 'dorks' adopt glass first, Google will have an image
problem. Much of the problem with the segway was it's price. $10,000 is not
how you introduce a society changing technology. Try $750, for what is
basically some batteries, wheels, and an accelerometer. It surely doesn't help
that after they had a hard time convincing the public to buy in to the segway,
they sold the majority to mall cops, that virtually eliminating any potential
further public sales.

~~~
throwaway1979
Don't remind me of "IT". The hype surrounding its unveiling was insane. I
remember being so excited that I was unable to sleep the night before (ah, how
naive I was). The pricing was off, the utility was off, the image ...

I keep trying to convince my wife to let me get Google Glass. I find it
interesting that we are even having discussions on the topic. I don't think
I've bought any other piece of tech where such issues have come up. I wonder
if Google Glass would have done better without the ability to record video.
Your segway analogy carries on. If Google had released a first version with
just the display, the utility would be far, far limited but public acceptance
would also have been easier to get. The goodies could have come later. Oh
well, the die has been cast.

------
malandrew
It's not that large in it's first incarnation and within a few years it will
probably become small enough to fit in many designer glasses.

TBH This article reads like blogspam to get views. Write something polemic,
opinionated and devoid of content and wait for the bikeshedding to begin.
Flagged.

------
needacig
It's not so much that he looks like a dork, but that he looks like an asshole.
The article hints at this when it says, "There’s a reason that Saturday Night
Live put a Bluetooth headset on Jason Sudeikis in its recurring 'Two A-Holes'
sketches." Dorks are cool now. Assholes, not so much.

